# Recommendations for f-m TG stories?



## Demon-Man (Jul 16, 2010)

It may be a strange request but its quite hard to find such stories on the mainsite.
If I search for female-to-male on the mainsite, it throws out all kind of combinations of the words, usually ending with male-to-female material. All I can find are the few with a "ftm" tag.

Can anyone recommend good stories with transformations from female to male?


----------



## Lion_Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

I would love to see more of this too and as for your request the best stories i can find would be by Hellkat although most of her stories are herm there are a few gems like this story http://www.furaffinity.net/view/680896/


----------



## buni (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful World contains an FtM, though the transition is only part of the novel.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

As much as I love gender-shifting content, female to male isn't something I've searched much for.  

I believe TFMedia might have some content along the lines that you're looking for.  I haven't been to the site much to confirm though.  Browse a bit, and you might find something you like.

http://tf-media.net/home


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually, the First Law of Gender Bending dictates that female-to-male TGs simply don't happen.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 27, 2010)

That law doesn't seem to say anything about tg of that kind not existing, it just says it's rarely utilized.  And the following laws just reinforce that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 27, 2010)

... that was intended to be a joke.  

(Glad to see you've got good resistance to the Tropes wiki though.)


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 31, 2010)

I know that you asked for existing content, but I could write something for ya 

Free, of course.

<--- is putting off on further chapters in his story, due to writer's block >.<.


----------

